

The U.S. Government Wants 6,000 New 'Cyber Warriors' by 2016 - dmckeon
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-04-15/uncle-sam-wants-cyber-warriors-but-can-he-compete

======
dmckeon
tl;dr: US wants to hire agents and analysts with computer security skills, 6k
positions with DoD and FBI alone, but private companies are paying more.
Citizenship requirements and culture clash (.gov vs. hacker) are also factors.

